# Current USA Satellite LED plus



## jcmv4792 (Jul 15, 2015)

Yes but for an 18" deep tank you'd need two.


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

Is there any leds that I could use to get low-medium and get away with just one of them?


----------



## jcmv4792 (Jul 15, 2015)

Yes you could get one strong fixture and just raise it several inches to get more spread. Fixtures like the finnex planted+, or current satellite+ pro...etc. You can get finnex risers from hanaquatics.com or do a custom light suspension kit.


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

Raising is not an option. Why such a strong fixture? I used to use a 78 watt t5ho fixture back in the day over a 40b and had no problem with growth. What about the Finnex 24/7 fixture?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Blackheart said:


> Raising is not an option. Why such a strong fixture? I used to use a 78 watt t5ho fixture back in the day over a 40b and had no problem with growth. What about the Finnex 24/7 fixture?


Your 2 bulb setup had a better spread front to back than the narrow type LED fixtures...
You need to be 5" off the water line before you get full f/b coverage at the top (roughly)
Thus the raise = increase in output recommendation..
5 + 18 - substrate = effective height.
24/7 par. AT say 23" you are going below 40.. so not bad..
depth/offset 1" 6" 
20" - 45 40


----------



## jcmv4792 (Jul 15, 2015)

Blackheart said:


> Raising is not an option. Why such a strong fixture? I used to use a 78 watt t5ho fixture back in the day over a 40b and had no problem with growth. What about the Finnex 24/7 fixture?


I recommended strong fixtures because I also recommended raising the light, so you can increase spread and also reduce light intensity. Since raising your lights are not option, you should find a light with better spread, or go for multiple cfl's in dome lamps. Why is raising not an option?


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

jeffkrol said:


> Your 2 bulb setup had a better spread front to back than the narrow type LED fixtures...
> You need to be 5" off the water line before you get full f/b coverage at the top (roughly)
> Thus the raise = increase in output recommendation..
> 5 + 18 - substrate = effective height.
> ...


So what kind of range would that put me in? Low light?



jcmv4792 said:


> I recommended strong fixtures because I also recommended raising the light, so you can increase spread and also reduce light intensity. Since raising your lights are not option, you should find a light with better spread, or go for multiple cfl's in dome lamps. Why is raising not an option?


Because I don't like the way it looks and want to have the fixture directly on top of the tank. I was thinking about just purchasing a Coralife T5HO fixture which uses 78 watts. But I would prefer to use LEDs. I used to use an Aquaticlife 2 lamp fixture but they don't make those apparently anymore.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Blackheart said:


> So what kind of range would that put me in? Low light?


Well more on a medium level. Oddly enough it is kind of hard to tell. The 24/7 in 24/7 mode is not on full for very long. If you take it off that and just use a timer.. it would generally be medium light..


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

Yeah I don't really use the 24/7 mode.


----------



## maxhrbal (Mar 19, 2016)

I think the sat plus pro would be plenty light, I think it would still give you at least medium light at the substrate...maybe low light at the sides of the tank at the substrate, but still pretty good....
But like others are saying, the spread is the issue with these, especially on your 40B. I definitely think this light would be perfect if you raised it. If you have a short hardscape where your rock/wood doesn't extend beyond mid tankish, you'll probably be fine without raising it. I mean you're looking for low-medium light and the sat plus pro is a phenomenal fixture, I think you'll be fine. I haven't personally tried many other top rated LED's like the finnex, so I can't speak for them, but the sat plus pro is very adjustable and super bright and high PAR. I'd go as far as saying the sat plus pro is just as good if not better than others. I grew S repens and DHG at 18" H and 12" front to back.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

Yeah the Satellite Plus Pro is ridiculously expensive or else I would go with it.

How about a fixture like this?
https://www.amazon.com/Green-Elemen...654&sr=1-1&keywords=green+element+evo+36+inch

or one like this...
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01FVNPZLY?th=1


----------



## maxhrbal (Mar 19, 2016)

Blackheart said:


> Yeah the Satellite Plus Pro is ridiculously expensive or else I would go with it.
> 
> How about a fixture like this?
> https://www.amazon.com/Green-Elemen...654&sr=1-1&keywords=green+element+evo+36+inch
> ...




Sorry must have misread, thought it was the plus pro. The sat plus is still a better option if you don't want to get the pro. I haven't tried those fixtures but I've heard decent things about the beamswork but I have doubts about it's PAR at 18 inches. I couldn't find any useful data. I think if a manufacturer doesn't advertise PAR, then you probably get what you pay for. If you don't have any carpeting plants or high demanding plants then I think the beamswork or the sat plus would be adequate. Again I haven't tried the two you mentioned, just my two cents. If you're going for low light, one sat plus would probably be fine.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Blackheart said:


> Yeah the Satellite Plus Pro is ridiculously expensive or else I would go with it.
> 
> How about a fixture like this?
> https://www.amazon.com/Green-Elemen...654&sr=1-1&keywords=green+element+evo+36+inch
> ...


The 3W has high PAR but older inefficient emitters.. and 90 degree lenses..Assume 1/2 of this since it is 2 of those side by side (so 65 @17"):









The one you linked w/ the 1W emitters .. a 30" was measured at 51 PAR @ 18"


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

So... what does all this mean...? Lol sorry I am not hip to all this par and lighting stuff


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Blackheart said:


> So... what does all this mean...? Lol sorry I am not hip to all this par and lighting stuff


Just gives you a range of lighting for the type of plants you want to grow and at what "level" 









Ranges are disputable,but still a good reference..5-35PAR low light 30-80 medium ect..
The higher the light the trickier it becomes to balance everything.. 
And different plants have different requirements for growth.


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

So what do you think would be my best bet then? The Finnex 24/7?


----------

